# Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 4, 2016)

I've owned the ever popular 24-105 f/4L IS Lens since early 2010. It has seen it all. (Literally! LOL.) After 6 years of good service, it still works like new. No creep, etc.

The 24-105 Lens Hood (Bayonet style), if anything, is TIGHTER than when it was new. That hood has endured a lot of abuse to protect the lens. It has never fallen off. Sometimes it can be a pain to get it lined up when I flip it around to reattach it to put it back in the lens bag. But I can always rely on it to stay attached like it's glued on.

I was excited when I received the new 24-70 f/2.8 II with the button lock hood and easier/smoother attachment. (Since I have had great luck with the 70-200 f/2.8 II hood which is similar.)

Unfortunately, the 24-70 f/2.8 II button lock lens hood falls off easily. It's too loose and when hanging at my hip, it has fallen off numerous times and no, my hip is not hitting the button, it is always positioned to the outside.

Anyone else have this problem? The hood doesn't look broken, cracked or otherwise compromised. It just doesn't stay attached as well as the 70-200 hood. Why?? I think it might flex a bit easier but I'm not sure.

Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Contact Canon? 

I've had my 24-70/2.8L II for three years, it's my most often-used lens and I frequently carry it on my 1D X with a BlackRapid strap, and have never had the hood fall off.


----------



## Dekaner (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

I have had similar problems with it not 'locking' on to the lens as tightly as I'd like. It is a similar design as the 70-200 f/2.8 II, so you'd think it would be as solid, but it's not. My guess is the plastic is softer and/or shorter which allows it to flex. It's really an annoyance every now and again, but not enough to reach out to Canon as I doubt there is a resolution.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

It is also the only hood that I've had come off when I wasn't expecting it. If I hadn't heard it bounce on the floor, I wouldn't even had known that it had come off. It's likely that I had bumped the button while having it on a BR strap. It's only happened once, but now I'm more careful to check it more frequently.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

I've never had mine come off, it is looser than previous hoods. I think its thinner, and of a stronger more flexible plastic.

Having worked with plastics and the manufacturing processes, its easy to hace your settings wrong by a little, and the result is a product that is not the right size. It might be off by a tiny amount, or, it might change dimensions later after it passes the check for proper size. Stress relief can cause it to change too. This is not supposed to happen, but I've seen it too often.


----------



## cycleraw (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

I've had mine also fall off. I think since it's made of such flexible plastic it's easy to not get it locked in place correctly. Recently I've been more careful putting it on and haven't had any problems.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Based on replies so far, I agree with the previous comments...

- it is a looser fit than the 70-200
- the hood is thinner / more flexible
- the hood is easy to attach incorrectly
- I wish attaching it carefully / correctly fixed it for me but so far, no luck!
- it's possible a very slight defect exists in the plastic design/sizing that isn't worth a service call

My main goal with this thread was to see if others have experienced similar problems and while I don't like the problem, I'm glad I'm not crazy. Several of you have described my exact experience. Walking along and either I hear it fall for no reason or a scout runs up and hands it to me from behind. I'm just glad I haven't damaged, lost or had it broken when someone stepped on it by accident.

Please post if anyone discovered some kind of solution, advisory or possible Canon recall that I missed. You never know, it's possible a serial number group may have shipped with a a bad batch.

The problem is that a simple solution is difficult because the focus ring is directly behind the hood so I can't just put some gaffer tape there to ensure it stays put. Grrr.  Maybe some kind of thin shim or rubber band....

I happen to be one of those cavalier shooters that takes my gear everywhere to various events / places, mostly camping in the outdoor back country, carrying it all day on a simple sling strap on my hip. The lens hood + clear filter is about all I rely on to protect the lens. So it's rare I don't have a lens hood in place for this reason. I don't use fancy bags or other types of 'skins'. I usually clean the lens (filter) with sandpaper (my t-shirt) unless I'm in my office. After many years of this method I have taken tens of thousands of images and I haven't had any problems other than this 24-70 lens hood issue.

Thanks for all the comments so far!!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Never happens on either of my copies.


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Funny timing for this post. My 24-70 f2.8 II is two years old and the hood fell off for the first time about an hour ago when I bumped it against a door jam. But, it did deflect the lens away from the door jam and the wall, which is why I leave it on at all times.

My 70-200 f2.8 II is my most used lens. In three years, its hood has fallen off only a few times.


----------



## rs (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

I've found mine rotated on the lens a few times - mechanical vignetting in odd parts of the viewfinder is the usual giveaway - and it has fallen off once. I've never noticed this happen on any other lens.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*



RustyTheGeek said:


> I've owned the ever popular 24-105 f/4L IS Lens since early 2010. It has seen it all. (Literally! LOL.) After 6 years of good service, it still works like new. No creep, etc.
> 
> The 24-105 Lens Hood (Bayonet style), if anything, is TIGHTER than when it was new. That hood has endured a lot of abuse to protect the lens. It has never fallen off. Sometimes it can be a pain to get it lined up when I flip it around to reattach it to put it back in the lens bag. But I can always rely on it to stay attached like it's glued on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Hard for me to answer since I lost my hood when IT FELL OFF. Didn't want to pay for OEM so I got a knockoff from JJC which seems to stay on.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

The hood on the 24-70 f2.8L II is the only hood I have ever had problems with (and I have and have had quite a few). I should have returned it to Canon, but I´ve never gotten around to it.


----------



## midluk (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

Is there anything that is not falling off from the 24-70 f2.8L II? First the front lens coating and now the hood…


----------



## nc0b (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

My 24-105mm hood is really tight, mounted either way, and has never fallen off. The way it works I think it would be impossible to fall off. Likewise with a Zeiss 18mm f3.5 lens hood, no way it could fall off. Have never had my 70-200mm II hood fall off, and have only had the 100-400mm II for a few weeks. It is a little more finicky when mounting it normal or reversed. I love the built-in hoods of the 400mm f/5.6 and 300mm f/4. Too bad newer lenses aren't that convenient. The hood for the 16-35mm f/4 is a little looser than any other lenses I have. I do a lot of walking on the Pawnee Grass Land in Colorado, so if a hood ever fell off I likely would never hear it fall.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*



midluk said:


> Is there anything that is not falling off from the 24-70 f2.8L II? First the front lens coating and now the hood…


Apart from the hood, the lens is fantastic, with absolutely no problems.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*

A quick update... I received the JJC 3rd party lens hood. Price was right and other than the black velvet on the inside of the hood, it is virtually identical to the OEM hood in every way... including the loose fit. 

So... like so many other highly thought out and engineered fixes... out came the gaffer tape. Problem solved with a small black strip near the button. It was easier than I thought and now solid as a rock. Plus, now I have a low priced hood that I don't mind damaging or losing. In fact, I'll probably add more gaffer tape to the outside of the hood in case of future need and to make the hood feel more dense and less "plastic-y".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*



RustyTheGeek said:


> Based on replies so far, I agree with the previous comments...
> 
> - it is a looser fit than the 70-200
> - the hood is thinner / more flexible
> ...



If Sigma does not have a fix, those with issues need to write or bug them for a fix. They do not get reliable feedback from reading forums unless its a really serious issue.

You can get thin mylar tape that might build up the area inside the hood without being visible when the hood is removed. Mylar is tough and does not degrade with age. That blue tape that comes with printers is mylar. It needs to be thin enough to countour to the internal bayonet. I have no idea if it will help.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: 24-70 f/2.8 II Lens Hood Falls Off?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Based on replies so far, I agree with the previous comments...
> ...



Thanks for the idea! Also, FYI - this is a Canon Lens, not Sigma. (But I get the point.)


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 27, 2016)

My 24-70mm 2.8 II hood is a PITA, easy to put on wrong, then hard to get off quickly. 

But it has never fallen off.

The other hood I don't like, because it is just too tight and feels like I'm wrenching the mounts if I don't hold the lens during removal, is the Sigma 35mm Art. But it doesn't fall off either.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 27, 2016)

I guess I'm not the only one who can't sleep this morning. :-\

So... I"m a little cranky. Is it too much to ask that a lens of this quality and price have a slightly better fitting lens hood? Come on Canon! This stuff is tested to death before it's released. Did no one notice that this (shorter but larger diameter than the 70-200) lens hood design just doesn't work as well as the previous bayonet design?

Waah. :'( :-[

OK, whine-fest rant is done. :-X


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Apr 27, 2016)

The pre-lock-design hood from my Canon 24 F/1.4 L II has been "modded" with gaffer tape so that it does not fall off or spin around.
NOTE: When new it was a nice fit but over the years it became quite loose and was falling off or showing up in images here and there.


----------



## pwp (Apr 27, 2016)

I lost two genuine hoods from my 24-70 f/2.8II, both lost during busy, very crowded events where I'm bumping into people, and squeezing past packed tables. Sometimes you've just got to shove through or miss the shot. I suspect the little release button was getting bumped. I bought another two cheapie clone hoods from eBay, and guess what, I've still got an unused spare. ???

There was a thread just like this last year some time, and someone suggested putting the hood on upside down which leaves the release button on the other side where it's arguably less vulnerable. Seems to work! Give it a try.

But yes, it's a definite design fault in this otherwise tantalizingly close to perfect lens.

-pw


----------

